# Course Suggestions



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

I try to look at courses/training that is applicable to the job but not necessarily directly related. Consider getting your air brake and AZ/DZ license (not sure what the US designations for tractor-trailer/dump truck licenses are), confined entry, rigging, etc.

These are things that an employer will give you, but if you have them already it means they can get you out with a crew and be productive.


----------



## mikeC89 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the feed back. I do have endorsements for my CDL currently have my air brakes/hazmat/tanker. Here to request another interview we have to take two 3 credit courses one being electrical in nature to to request another interview.


----------

